# Window Pellet Stove



## fadippides (Dec 18, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted here before (didnt get a result in search) but I found this on the Home Depot website and found it....odd.

EcoAire Window Pellet Stove
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

"The Eco-Aire from United States Stove Company is the one of the most innovative heating appliances to come to market since the advent of the Multi Fuel stove. It combines all the convenience of a Pellet stove in a portable cabinet designed for installation in a window or wall. This unique design allows it to provide a significant amount of heat while using a minimal amount of space. Perfect for all season patio rooms, small apartments, attic expansions and hard to heat areas of the home, the Eco-Aire can be installed as needed for the season then stored when not in use. The Eco-Aire is self-contained meaning everything it needs to function is contained in the cabinet. **No External Venting Needed** In addition, because the Eco-Aire draws the combustion air from outside and then expels the exhaust back outside, it will not affect indoor air quality and is safe to use in garages and shops."

Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## DoubleNickel (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's a Little More Information.  Trying to fine the owners and installation manual.  Looks kool :coolsmile: .  Gotta research it more.  I need something for my large back bedroom.


http://www.motherearthnews.com/biz-bulletins/2400-ecoaire-pellet-stove.aspx#ixzz18Q8fD9mF


----------



## wilburg (Dec 24, 2010)

very interesting ... the hooper can't be too big though .. if you have to load it every two hours, it might not be so fun


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2010)

Wilburg said:
			
		

> very interesting ... the hooper can't be too big though .. if you have to load it every two hours, it might not be so fun



I believe it holds about 30 pounds of pellets.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFetuywsVLw


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Another thread about this stove

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59232/

See US Stove for more info.

http://www.usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=2400

Spec's

Heating Capacity 750sq.ft. 
BTU's/hr 24,000 
Fuel Pellet 
Capacity 30lbs. 
Width 22.5" 
Depth 25" 
Height 21.5" 

Here is a vid(must have quicktime installed)

http://smdistributing.com/S&M_Distributing_Co./ashley.html

Manual

http://smdistributing.com/S&M_Distributing_Co./ashley_files/851838---A2400_1.pdf


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 25, 2010)

That's the MSRP of the stove.  It can be had on EBay for $999 and from Northern Tool for $1299.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Dec 25, 2010)

If they come down to $500 i'd buy one.  Trying to get my sister to buy one.  She has been threatening to get a stove and I think this would best suit her small house.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 26, 2010)

Turbo-Quad said:
			
		

> If they come down to $500 i'd buy one.  Trying to get my sister to buy one.  She has been threatening to get a stove and I think this would best suit her small house.



Yea, even a grand is too much for that little sucker.  I'd try one for around 750.


----------



## pony66 (Dec 26, 2010)

If the reviews are good and the price is right (not $1799) then I'd try one,,,,,,


----------



## emmelch1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dam'n it's actually Pretty COOL  , I wouldn't put it in a window , But might have thought about having it framed in, would have freed up some floor space.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol:   It's a winner if all goes well.  Gotta see what folks say by this time next year for me to get one.  The price has to come down.  I'd pay $999 for one :exclaim:  We will see.  I have a perfect spot in a large back bedroom, if it's allowed in a bedroom :question:


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Dec 31, 2010)

They are $999 on Ebay.  And they are taking offers.  Must not be moving.


----------



## pony66 (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually offers of $850 have been accepted........


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 1, 2011)

woow intriguing. look how small it is. it will not be long until one of these things pops up powering a car.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd still like to know how it does with the heat off the unit and the window trim.

Someone buy one and let us all know


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Jan 3, 2011)

rehabbingisgreen said:
			
		

> I'd still like to know how it does with the heat off the unit and the window trim.
> 
> Someone buy one and let us all know



Yeh cmon what's stopping all you people....lol.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 10, 2011)

fadippides said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been posted here before (didnt get a result in search) but I found this on the Home Depot website and found it....odd.
> 
> EcoAire Window Pellet Stove
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...



That link is no longer good.

Here is a good link with Window Mount Pellet Stove for $1499.00 !!
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200446397_200446397?cm_sp=Upsells-_-Top Sellers-_-Product Page


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 10, 2011)

Price sure went up, huh?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 10, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Price sure went up, huh?



Yes it did, but that would be great for a shed!


----------



## triviasteve (Mar 8, 2012)

I have one and I'm thrilled with it!  I got mine for $1399 with shipping.  I have a small house (about 800 sq ft) that is poorly insulated.  Last winter it cost me about $2000 to heat with fuel oil.  I didn't want to keep that rate up, so I looked into this.  A friend had one and he heats his office with it, so I decided to get one.

Here we are, almost at the end of the heating season, and I have not used 1 ton of pellets this entire winter.  Granted, it's not been a cold winter, but for $190 for a ton of pellets and the cost of the stove, and the minimal fuel oil I've used (about 50 gallons), I've saved $200+ this winter alone.  My stove has paid for itself in one season (plus a tax credit!)!  It's done a great job of keeping the room it's in very warm, and it will do an ok job of heating my kitchen (the next room over).  It doesn't heat my bedrooms and bathroom, but utilizing a small ceramic heater in the bathroom and flannel sheets on the bed, i've been able to stay nice and warm this winter.

It doesn't use a lot of electricity, either.  My highest electric bill this winter has been $50.

Even on the coldest days, it managed to get the inside temperature up around 72.  There have been plenty of times when I'll run it at night, then shut it off for a few hours in the late morning/early afternoon because it's too warm in the house for my liking.  Shutting it down for 2 hours gives it plenty of time to cool to clean it out, too.

The hopper holds about 20 pounds of pellets, and you can get about 10-12 hours of burn before you have to add pellets.  I clean the burn pot out every day, which is not really a big deal for me.  I figure you'd have to do more cleaning of a fireplace...  I've been able to get as much as 30 hours out of a bag of pellets.

It's really well insulated, and all the sides are cool to the touch.  Obviously, you're dealing with fire here, so you need to be careful, and I upped my insurance, just in case.  But so far, no troubles whatsoever and I couldn't be more pleased.  I can't believe the money I've saved with this thing.  Next season I should be able to not pay the oil man $1500+.  I can think of a lot of things I would rather do with that kind of cabbage left over...

I bought two tons of pellets at the beginning of the season, and as of today, I'm on bag 45.  I'll probably use about 5-10 more bags until it's warm enough to shut it down for the spring/summer, and I've already pre-ordered two more tons of pellets (we go in with a group of guys that buys a truckload - got them for $175/ton!).  So I now have a stove that's paid for, and about three more tons of pellets that are paid for.  So I should have my heating bill covered for at least two years!

This unit isn't for everyone.  It's a really effective space heater, or great if you have a small house and space to store pellets where they're dry.  You're going to be babysitting this thing twice a day.  As with anything, you need to maintain it, which means cleaning it out regularly and not letting the burn pot get too full with ash and cleaning out the spark arrester monthly.  For future models, it would be great if they had a thermostat on it and I would also like to see adjustable louvers to direct the flow of heat.  As it is now, there are 5 settings on it (I've only burned it on the two lowest settings all winter) and right now the stationary louvers direct the heat upwards.

For me, it fits my lifestyle just fine and it's saved me a ton of money.  I'm going to look into more insulation for next year, and possibly even a second unit.  I'm going to check with the local places that sell them to see if they have any clearance specials on them.  If I can pick up a second one for 1000-1200, it will be worth it.  One place I know was selling them for $1499 plus he'd give you a ton of pellets (and let you store them at his facility - get them as you need them) - not a bad deal.  I'll see if he's going to run a clearance on them...

By the way, from what I can tell, they've overproduced pellets this season, so it looks like the manufacturers are going to try to get rid of their inventory.  Our supplier got the price down to $145/ton (with freight on the truck, we're at $175/ton).  So if you have space and cash, stock up now.

I'm ready for spring to arrive, but I'm not going to be complaining about my heating bill next winter.  My fuel oil supplier is probably going to take me off his Christmas card list, though!

For comparison purposes, I used, on average, 3.5 gallons of fuel oil/day last winter.  At $3.59/gallon, that's $12.50/day.  Using a bag of pellets/day was $3.80.  And most days, I didn't use a bag of pellets.  So this stove is saving me about 70%.  That's huge.


----------

